# Need a nice small backyard tree in Chicago



## mandelbrotset (Mar 26, 2005)

I live in a suburb of Chicago, Illinois and have a small back yard, just the width of the house. I'll be digging up an old rusty basketball hoop this summer and would like to plant a tree in its place. 

My ideal tree would have small leaves (for dappled, light filtering shade) no fruit, a contained root system so that it doesn't burrow into the sewers and cause problems, and not grow taller than my 2-story house. Does such a tree exist that would grow well in my area? I'd appreciate any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Check here - this is especially for your area...

http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/hort/5.html


----------



## mandelbrotset (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks Baronsmom - that's a very helpful site!


----------



## beaublo (Apr 21, 2005)

I volunteer at Chicago's only nature center...."North Park Village Nature Center" and we have a few very horticulturally intelligent folks there that could help you over the phone. The staff ecologist is Bob Porter (312) 744-5472 hours 9-4 pm Monday - Friday

There also is a natural landscaping org that meets there monthly called "The Wild Ones." They use "natural landscaping and native species". There are other groups in our Chicago area such as Treekeepers, and Openlands. All info can be gotten by calling the Nature Center and talking to Bob.

Beaublo  








mandelbrotset said:


> I live in a suburb of Chicago, Illinois and have a small back yard, just the width of the house. I'll be digging up an old rusty basketball hoop this summer and would like to plant a tree in its place.
> 
> My ideal tree would have small leaves (for dappled, light filtering shade) no fruit, a contained root system so that it doesn't burrow into the sewers and cause problems, and not grow taller than my 2-story house. Does such a tree exist that would grow well in my area? I'd appreciate any ideas. Thanks!


----------

